# 1920's or so...



## SKYPP (Aug 26, 2004)

Heyas...

Now that the "Jolly Holiday" is over with (I know... we still have Epiphany to get to)...

Anyone know of a source where I can get some vintage halloween-type music? I'm looking for stuff from the 20's and 30's.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

*This is great all year long...*

This may be EXACTLY what you are looking for. An amazing collection.

THE HAUNTED HOUSE:
1. Haunted House 
2. Nightmare - Artie Shaw & His Orchestra 
3. Skeleton in the Closet - Louis Armstrong 
4. Skeleton Jangle 
5. 'Tain't No Sin (So Take off Your Skin and Dance Around in Your Bones) 
6. Dry Bones - Fats Waller 
7. Bogey Wail Listen Listen 
8. Boogaboo - Jelly Roll Morton 
9. Black Cat Moan - Tiny Parham 
10. BLCK Cat, Hoot Owl Blues 
11. You've Got Me Voodoo'd - Louis Armstrong & His Orchestra 
12. Mysterioso - Artie Shaw Gramercy Five 
13. Murder at Peyton Hall 
14. Dracula - Gene Krupa 
15. Mr. Ghost Goes to Town - Tommy Dorsey 
16. Devil's Gonna Get You - Bessie Smith 
17. Satanic Blues - Bud Freeman 
18. With Her Head Tucked Beneath Her Arm - Cyril Smith 
19. Ain't It Grand to Be Bloomin' Well Dead 
20. Headless Horseman - Bing Crosby 


http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00004Y20Y/701-9941640-6889955


----------



## SKYPP (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks, Bram Bones! Amazon no longer sells it, but I found a web site that MIGHT sell it... it'll take a few weeks for it to be ordered and shipped, but I think they'll do it if they can find it. 

I wish there was an ONLINE SOURCE I could get the music from...


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

By the way, how are you going to use it?? What scenes? Tell us more!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow that is awesome Bram!! Hell I think I might just get that because its cool! lol.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Theres some great tracks on that, my granny used to sing"aint it grand to be bloomin well dead"!


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Well, it's been a while since anyone looked at this, but I'll throw it in the time capsule for future generations.

I tried to order this from mymusic.com and they couldn't get their hands on it eather. It's an English record label and probably out of print.

BUT! I did do a wacky thing the other day at the library, I typed it into the search computer and lo and behold there was not one, but 6 of the things in the Hennipen County library system!

I am currently burning a cd off of it for my brother and myself. I reccomend you give the good old public library system a shot!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Sivart whats the record label, I'll try and track it down in the UK


----------



## SKYPP (Aug 26, 2004)

CatMean said:


> By the way, how are you going to use it?? What scenes? Tell us more!


Our usual "M.O." is to have the ambient music playing outside in the graveyard, but once they get past the graveyard and into the main house, we have party type music. This year we're going toward vintage, so the 20's and 30's music will be playing through the ceiling speakers.


----------



## SKYPP (Aug 26, 2004)

Sivart Yabb said:


> I am currently burning a cd off of it for my brother and myself. I reccomend you give the good old public library system a shot!


Sivart, is ther any chance of sharing? I tried the Los Angeles Central Library but came up empty handed. WAHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

*Record Label*

It's on Nimbus Records - which I think may have gone under.

I haven't been able to find anything else with this sort of collection of vintage Halloween songs. Rare indeed.


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

I just saw one of these used on Amazon for $43.00. I dont know if I would pay that myself.


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Okay, now there are like 4 of these on Amazon in the "buy new/ used" section of this listing. The lowest price one is $12.99, and the rest go up from there. If you are interested in this collection, I would get over there soon. 

www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00004Y20Y/ref=pd_krex_np_t/102-0592304-6864935


----------



## bindlegrim (Oct 9, 2005)

Love the sound of that era...

Also check out Halloween Stomp if you can find it (also out of print):
1. Haunted House 
2. Shivery Stomp - Gil Evans 
3. Mysterious Mose - Peggy Lee 
4. Boogy Man Is Here - The Orchestra 
5. Haunting Blues - Charlie Barnet 
6. Bug-A-Boo - Peggy Lee 
7. Got the Jitters - The Orchestra 
8. Boogie Man - Charlie Barnet 
9. House Is Haunted (By the Echo of Your Last Goodbye) - Peggy Lee 
10. Zombie 
11. Mr. Ghost Goes to Town - Louis Prima 
12. Skeleton in the Closet - Pee Wee Russell 
13. Goblin Band - The Georgians 
14. Hell's Bells - Nat Gonella 
15. With Her Head Tucked Under Her Arm - Casa Loma Orchestra 
16. Black Cat 
17. Strange Enchantment 
18. Ghost of Smokey Joe - Rudy Vallée 
19. Ol' Man Mose Ain't Dead - Ozzie Nelson & His Orchestra 
20. Swingin' at the Seance 
21. Fanfare/Cherokee (Theme) - King Cole Trio 
22. Old Man Mose Is Dead - Frankie Trumbauer 
23. Pompton Turnpike - Glenn Miller Orchestra 
24. ******* Rhumba - Charlie Barnet 
25. Haunted Heart - Peggy Lee 
26. Headless Horseman - The Orchestra 
27. Dry Bones (Head Bone Connected to the Neck Bone) - Charlie Barnet 


I didn't stop there since I was especially obsessed with the 20's and 30's sound. On Napster I was also able to find:

Heebie Jeebies by Louis Armstrong
Jumpin Pumpkins and Haunted Nights by Duke Ellington
Chaing Gang by Bob Crosby
That Old Black Magic by Dizzie Gillespie

The list can go on if you've got the time to keep seeking - still finding stuff all the time. 

I found the above searching by the names of the above groups, suggested similar groups, or by Halloween words like Pumpkin, Haunted, etc... 

Good Luck..!!!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

speaking of Nimbus records I just got one from Ebay for $5.00 that is Basil rathbone reading Edgar Alan Poe.

So you may want to check ebay also for the "Haunted House" album.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Nimbus records are still a functioning company, but mainly do classical music, I e-mailed them about the 1920s music but no pesponse.


----------



## bindlegrim (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi..! Ancient thread here but following up to the interest in 1920s era music, since I'm a bit MAD for it... 

I started a radio station this year that builds on CD's like The Haunted House and Halloween Stomp. I've really been spending time searching for more and more... and welcome you to stop by, lend an ear, make a suggestion, etc... 

www.live365.com/stations/bindlegrim

The tracks will link you back to Amazon where you can download them. And some of these come from others who have collected old vintage Halloween music too, so you might be interested in those too - such as Hipster Halloween.










_(I think this old vintage Halloween decoration sort of fits the sound of the music)..._


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Was gonna post some links, but never mind ... just realized this thread was old.


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep, I have that cd, and find that it is selling on Amazon for approx. 130.00-230.00. (!!!) I can't quite wrap my brain around the idea that several people think that they can get that much for a cd. I paid a couple of dollars for a used copy, several years ago.


----------



## CelticWitch (Aug 11, 2012)

Please go ahead and post those links, Dinosaur1972--I think there's life in this old thread yet! I feel a weak pulse.....


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Am pretty sure I have the CD I pulled from online....drop me a message and will see if I can find it.....I keep my music on a 260 GB HD.......

Spookmaster


----------



## Camile (Oct 16, 2010)

bindlegrim said:


> Hi..! Ancient thread here but following up to the interest in 1920s era music, since I'm a bit MAD for it...
> 
> I started a radio station this year that builds on CD's like The Haunted House and Halloween Stomp. I've really been spending time searching for more and more... and welcome you to stop by, lend an ear, make a suggestion, etc...
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh- I've been listening to your station the last several weeks and all that time I had no idea that it was being hosted by a fellow haunter! I love your station!! Your Halloween ragtime, stomps, and really early jazz and blues selections are phenomenal! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

I snagged some of these from YouTube. Nice to have for my collection.


----------



## MystWytch (3 mo ago)

This thread is awesome! I found it while hunting songs for a spotify playlist. Do any of you have a playlist based off of this thread?


----------



## SacChris (3 mo ago)

SKYPP said:


> Heyas...
> 
> Now that the "Jolly Holiday" is over with (I know... we still have Epiphany to get to)...
> 
> Anyone know of a source where I can get some vintage halloween-type music? I'm looking for stuff from the 20's and 30's.


Tip Toe Through the Tulips by Tiny Tim is from the 1960s, but it’s very creepy, sounds old, and was used in “Insidious.”


----------

